# Just Call The Riders And Tell Them This



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

For those of you in areas where the rates dropped yesterday without notice......

Leave your apps on and just call the riders after you get the ping and tell them that you are so sorry but you can't afford to come and get them because Uber dropped the rates without notice.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

With notice, without notice. What's the difference? I need $ as much as the next guy but driving for uber is a thing of the past.
At these rates it's like TAKING CASH ADVANCES ON CREDIT CARDS!


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Little cheaper lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Or you could just delete the ap and live off of all of the money you saved up while ubering in 2015 and use it to sustain you while you find a job.

7-10 days is all you need to get started somewhere else


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

While I'm not here for the rate cuts. I've personally slowed down on driving... I am not going to sit here and post negative stuff on a forum all day like some of you do. You hate Uber... Great! Hate them and get deactivated. Stop whining.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok Fefe. Dont whine, dont do anything. Just bend over and take it. We all know how well that works.

Maybe Rosa Parks should have just moved to the back of the bus n shut her mouth then huh.

Woman should just stop complaining and fighting for the right to equal pay in the work place.

You should stop whining about the people on this forum that feel they are worth THEIR RIGHT to fair business practices.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Ok Fefe. Dont whine, dont do anything. Just bend over and take it. We all know how well that works.
> 
> Maybe Rosa Parks should have just moved to the back of the bus n shut her mouth then huh.
> 
> ...


Oh shut up. You are doing entirely too much. I would HOPE we all know our worth and also know that Uber is NOT a career. Again, I do not agree with the rate cuts but Uber can do as they please. It is their business. Take it or leave it. You could go start your own company just like they did.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

Unfortunately I am not an idiot. You are clearly showing you maturity level here Lol. 

We all have the choice to drive. That is the beauty of it. Oh... and it's called business. Not always flowers and candy in the business world.

For the last time, I DO NOT AGREE WITH THE RATES. Simple choice, stop driving. Eventually they'll get the point. As newbies sign on and see the low pay after a days worth of "work"... They will stop driving as well.


----------



## Craig0000 (Nov 19, 2015)

Uber is built for the passengers to get much lower fares and for the corporate big dogs to get rich. 

I'm not sure where drivers fit in at this point but my guess is that we are a dime a dozen.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fefe said:


> Oh shut up. You are doing entirely too much. I would HOPE we all know our worth and also know that Uber is NOT a career. Again, I do not agree with the rate cuts but Uber can do as they please. It is their business. Take it or leave it. You could go start your own company just like they did.


The problem is that Uber isn't playing by the same rules and laws that most businesses are so they are basically cheating.

Since Uber has been misclassifying drivers as ICs it has allowed them to pay people lower than what most legal businesses do, so unless someone steps up and cries foul and takes action it doesn't just affect Uber it affects other companies that have to play by the rules.

Yes, we can all just shut and up do nothing but most that have noble causes to fight for choose not to do that.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The problem is that Uber isn't playing by the same rules and laws that most businesses are so they are basically cheating.
> 
> Since Uber has been misclassifying drivers as ICs it has allowed them to pay people lower than what most legal businesses do, so unless someone steps up and cries foul and takes action it doesn't just affect Uber it affects other companies that have to play by the rules.
> 
> Yes, we can all just shut and up do nothing but most that have noble causes to fight for choose not to do that.


I understand that... Totally. My point is, complaining on a forum (like many people do from what I've seen) isn't going to fix anything. Come up with a real game plan, something that'll hit them in the pockets.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fefe said:


> I understand that... Totally. My point is, complainindig on a forum (like many people do from what I've seen) isn't going to fix anything. Come up with a real game plan, something that'll hit them in the pockets.


The game plan is already in place, namely the lawsuit that is working its way through the courts. Uber knows it will lose this lawsuit so it wants to drag it on as long as it can.

This forum isn't for helping that lawsuit but it is a way of distributing information related to that lawsuit and other things that have been transpiring at the same time.

It's a bit hypocritical to tell people not to post and whine at this site, and proceed to do the same thing by whining about those whining, don't you think ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I've emailed Uber to tell them that I will be declining UberPool rides (slashed 25% here) but by all means for them to contact me if they raise them back to reasonable rates and I may reconsider.

Maybe they'll deactivate me for low acceptance as I cherry pick the X rides, but at this stage I really don't give a duck.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The game plan is already in place, namely the lawsuit that is working its way through the courts. Uber knows it will lose this lawsuit so it wants to drag it on as long as it can.
> 
> This forum isn't for helping that lawsuit but it is a way of distributing information related to that lawsuit and other things that have been transpiring at the same time.
> 
> It's a bit hypocritical to tell people not to post and whine at this site, and proceed to do the same thing by whining about those whining, don't you think ?


I'm actively communicating on other threads with people who actually want to hold a conversation and not piss and moan all day on here. So no... You guys want to keep trying to insinuate that I am an "idiot" or that I am "whining"... Well, I will respond. Don't try to flip this on me.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Your saying to maintain a 100% acceptance rate all while not actually driving to pick them up. Thats some Major League Trolling


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fefe said:


> I'm actively communicating on other threads with people who actually want to hold a conversation and not piss and moan all day on here. So no... You guys want to keep trying to insinuate that I am an "idiot" or that I am "whining"... Well, I will respond. Don't try to flip this on me.


Cool, I just wanted to hear you admit that you're being hypocritical by whining about other people whining. That's all I wanted to hear.


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

Fefe said:


> While I'm not here for the rate cuts. I've personally slowed down on driving... I am not going to sit here and post negative stuff on a forum all day like some of you do. You hate Uber... Great! Hate them and get deactivated. Stop whining.


Stop whining about other people whining


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Cool, I just wanted to hear you admit that you're being hypocritical by whining about other people whining. That's all I wanted to hear.


If someone calls me an idiot, I will respond. Simple as that. I'm done with you. Ciao.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Pablo750 said:


> Stop whining about other people whining


Stop complaining about other people whining about other people whining 

Uber's price cuts have provoked an infinite loop in the space-time continuum. Damn you, Uber.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Stop complaining about other people whining about other people whining


LMAO.


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Stop complaining about other people whining about other people whining
> 
> Uber's price cuts have provoked an infinite loop in the space-time continuum. Damn you, Uber.


LOL ! you know what follows


----------



## Pablo750 (Jul 1, 2015)

Fefe said:


> You must be one of the miserable drivers as well, who complain all day. Not entertaining you either. Adios.


Adios! que te vaya bien! LOL! I was just having fun, Now I am a miserable complainer


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fefe said:


> Unfortunately I am not an idiot.


_Unfortunately?!_
... hehe


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _Unfortunately?!_
> ... hehe


Experience shows that unfortunate condition is cured by drinking large amounts of alcohol and then requesting Uber.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

New members scare me only because:
1.Random photo of an individual (Real?)
2.Their stance on anything positive in regards to Uber (They defend them with a blind eye)
3.They spam for a few days then become obsolete
4.Did I mention their profile pics?
5.They're prompt to debate on current events but will disappear once their argument becomes invalid.

Onto creating a new account. Repeat!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Experience shows that unfortunate condition is cured by drinking large amounts of alcohol and then requesting Uber.


......and then ralphing in the Uber when you are two blocks from home.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> New members scare me only because:
> 1.Random photo of an individual (Real?)
> 2.Their stance on anything positive in regards to Uber (They defend them with a blind eye)
> 3.They spam for a few days then become obsolete
> ...


1. Does that mean your picture is real? cos mine before and now is 
2. just because we don't agree with you 100%, I don't even agree with the other poster 100%..doesn't mean we're blind eye to the pros and CONS of uber. Personally I prefer to have my own opinion and not let others' strongly biased one influence mine, though I will take everything into consideration and with grain of salt (as goes the saying).
3. this i haven't seen though I have seen hilarious threads that start out as "uber lovin" to "TAKE DOWN UBER"...thoughts?
4. I'm really curious, is that you?
5. is this your first and only account?


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

The irony of not being able to cohere. 

Uber loves their drivers because of it.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

volksie said:


> With notice, without notice. What's the difference?


Huge difference. With notice, each driver can decide if they want to keep driving at the lower rates.

Without notice, it's like breach of contract, maybe not legally, but morally. There were drivers out the other night who got paid at the lower rate without being told the rate had been cut.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Huge difference. With notice, each driver can decide if they want to keep driving at the lower rates.
> 
> Without notice, it's like breach of contract, maybe not legally, but morally. There were drivers out the other night who got paid at the lower rate without being told the rate had been cut.


It's "The Beast", what did you expect? "The Rat" doesn't wine n dine drivers before sticking it to them!!...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

volksie said:


> It's "The Beast", what did you expect? "The Rat" doesn't wine n dine drivers before sticking it to them!!...


I guess it's different for some drivers and by region... but "I Got Served".
I received an email notice the same day of the rate change,
and the same day, the app required me to 'accept' the addendum to the agreement before I could continue to go online.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I guess it's different for some drivers and by region... but "I Got Served".
> I received an email notice the same day of the rate change,
> and the same day, the app required me to 'accept' the addendum to the agreement before I could continue to go online.


If you were online when it changed you didn't get notified unless you logged out and back in I'm guessing (but got paid at new rates). I logged in that morning to see and got no notification. Later on the afternoon I did it again and did.

I did get an email beforehand but expecting drivers to check emails that arrive at 7:30 am when they're already on the road is a bit much.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you were online when it changed you didn't get notified unless you logged out and back in I'm guessing (but got paid at new rates). I logged in that morning to see and got no notification. Later on the afternoon I did it again and did.
> 
> I did get an email beforehand but expecting drivers to check emails that arrive at 7:30 am when they're already on the road is a bit much.


My experience with notifiction was exactly the same as yours.
What would be nice is if Uber would make the notifications a few days before any changes were to go into effect, rather than the same day or after the fact. Still, they did do notifications - and the driver agreement does say only that drivers will be notified (not that they will be notified ahead of time).


----------



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

I honestly have to put my head down in shame over uber. I feel for the people that did the uber phone and uber leases on a car believing that hard work can get you somewhere.

While I am not willing to quit, I am driving one ride a week to make sure I stay on the platform to see what it does. I do have to predict that the next step is the great experienced driver purge. Another words, if you don't work it enough, you get purged, or if your commission is set at 20%.

There has to be more to come of this as it was stated “We’re a very experimental company; we don’t always know how a market is going to react,” Macdonald said.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

^ you picked an awesome avatar to go with what you just wrote


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Huge difference. With notice, each driver can decide if they want to keep driving at the lower rates.
> 
> Without notice, it's like breach of contract, maybe not legally, but morally. There were drivers out the other night who got paid at the lower rate without being told the rate had been cut.


You have to agree to the rate cuts to drive. There is no one being paid less than their agreed to rate unless they agreed to the new rate. If they were, they have legal options, but would probably just be reimbursed by asking.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> The irony of not being able to coherent.


Your statement is ironic.


----------



## Chariotawaits (Nov 17, 2015)

bluewarrior7 said:


> Little cheaper lol


That was fantastic! The Chinese already do it...


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

lol


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you were online when it changed you didn't get notified unless you logged out and back in I'm guessing (but got paid at new rates). I logged in that morning to see and got no notification. Later on the afternoon I did it again and did.
> 
> I did get an email beforehand but expecting drivers to check emails that arrive at 7:30 am when they're already on the road is a bit much.


sure as chit drivers were getting shafted Saturday morning before the e-mails went out. Checked the waybill on last ride 1 hour before e-mail and new rate was already in effect


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

Scuber, funny but the way rate cuts are going this is the only way us "partners" will have a small chance to make money lol


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _Unfortunately?!_
> ... hehe


Yeah, I caught that also.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

rover_ralph said:


> I am driving one ride a week to make sure I stay on the platform


You only need to take one ride per month to stay active. Uber will send you an e-mail or text when you're about to be cut off. I wait for them to let me know, and take my one ride and hope it's a really short one. Been doing that for going on 7 months now. You're welcome.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The problem is that Uber isn't playing by the same rules and laws that most businesses are so they are basically cheating.
> 
> Since Uber has been misclassifying drivers as ICs it has allowed them to pay people lower than what most legal businesses do, so unless someone steps up and cries foul and takes action it doesn't just affect Uber it affects other companies that have to play by the rules.
> 
> Yes, we can all just shut and up do nothing but most that have noble causes to fight for choose not to do that.


If the city,state,federal governments are not willing/going to tell Uber that they are not playing by the rules and start governing them they will continue to do it. It is our opinion at this point that we are miss-classified as IC's, I see no official approved documentation saying we are not. The State of California is attempting to reign Uber in, but we are years from that resolution.

I hate it just as much as the rest of you. Uber will one day shoot themselves in the foot, but today is not that day. At this point you have two choices: Drive or don't drive.

Good luck to all of you in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> It is our opinion at this point that we are miss-classified as IC's, I see no official approved documentation saying we are not.


See OH HB237 signed into law in Dec, effec March 2016: TNC drivers are, under state law, ICs.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> See OH HB237 signed into law in Dec, effec March 2016: TNC drivers are, under state law, ICs.


I agree we are IC's, I want to remain an IC. My point was to those that think we are and should be employees. Thank you for the reference however.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I agree we are IC's, I want to remain an IC. My point was to those that think we are and should be employees. Thank you for the reference however.


I get that... and I hope there will always be an IC option to do gig work like Uber.
At the same time...
If Uber wants me to drive 15 minutes
in zero degree weather
during blizzard conditions
to pick someone up who will generate - on average - around $6 in net earnings for me,
then they can make me an employee, cover my expenses and abide by labor laws.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _Unfortunately?!_
> ... hehe


I like Michael. He writes well and has good command of the language.

Our country (in fact, much of the world) is not known for too much reading. TV and movies and visuals, sure. Reading? Nuh, not so much.

With the increasing popularity of electronic media, some say it's even more about visuals, so language skills will go down. Some say no, no, no, the reverse is true-- whether in the old TV-centric old days not many were actually writing every day, now, with all the modern gadgets, people are actually writing everyday, in fact, every few minutes (texting)--albeit with lol, omg, pita, roflmao, etc. But still, when you read discussion boards you kind of wonder, many are torturing and destroying our language!

That's why it's always like a breath of fresh air when one comes across a good writer like Michael.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Chariotawaits said:


> That was fantastic! The Chinese already do it...
> 
> View attachment 23421


Can you check your photo source, I think they are in Taiwan, not China (but maybe I am wrong). Taiwan and China street photos are similar, but the discerning can tell the two apart, just like one can tell apart an American street photo from a British one. (Though both the Taiwanese and the Mainland Chinese are technically Chinese, the Taiwanese prefer to be called Taiwanese.)


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Chariotawaits said:


> That was fantastic! The Chinese already do it...
> 
> View attachment 23421


Wait, my bad. I was just told that the characters on the back of the motorcycle were in Simplified Chinese (widely used in Mainland China), which is not encouraged in Taiwan due to political reasons (the Mainland government invented the new version of their characters.)


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The problem is that Uber isn't playing by the same rules and laws that most businesses are so they are basically cheating.
> 
> Since Uber has been misclassifying drivers as ICs it has allowed them to pay people lower than what most legal businesses do, so unless someone steps up and cries foul and takes action it doesn't just affect Uber it affects other companies that have to play by the rules.
> 
> Yes, we can all just shut and up do nothing but most that have noble causes to fight for choose not to do that.


Playing by the same rules? You mean like the suckers working for taxi companies? Uber has not been misclassifying drivers.

If you want to be an employee go work for a cab company. You can have your set hours. An IC has the freedom to work when YOU want to drive and earn.

As for paying people lower than most legal businesses do, you are nuts inferring that 1. Uber is operating illegally and 2. you are an employee.

I get it. You probably thought you could earn a great living driving Uber full time. That was until, so many other drivers assumed the same thing and fewer PAX per car hit the pocket book. Then comes the rate cut.

It is basic economics - supply and demand. PAX complain about surge and drivers love surge. Ironically, drivers complain about rate and PAX love the rate cut.

If you don't like the rate cuts or driving for Uber, then don't do it or at least be smart about it. For example, yesterday I go to lunch on my real job, turn on Uber and get a ping. $18 later I grab my lunch and head back to the office.

This is a dramatic difference then driving all around town hoping for a PAX and losing money.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

We all just need to find other full time jobs and do this 1-4 hours a night when we want to for extra cash or from home. Too many drivers


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

J W said:


> We all just need to find other full time jobs and do this 1-4 hours a night when we want to for extra cash or from home. Too many drivers


"_We all_"?
According to Uber, that's what the vast majority of drivers do.

(just how they know this and why they keep telling this to the press and the courts is beyoned me, 
since they never asked me if worked any other job or work... but it is in fact what I do.)


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Fefe said:


> While I'm not here for the rate cuts. I've personally slowed down on driving... I am not going to sit here and post negative stuff on a forum all day like some of you do. You hate Uber... Great! Hate them and get deactivated. Stop whining.


Don't get mad. Get even. I just troll the Uber support line night and day. I actually got Uber to call me. Waste their time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> "_We all_"?
> According to Uber, that's what the vast majority of drivers do.
> 
> (just how they know this and why they keep telling this to the press and the courts is beyoned me,
> since they never asked me if worked any other job or work... but it is in fact what I do.)


Uber expects X drivers to do that though, given the bare minimum fare rates for driving X.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

The best thing that part time, occasional drivers can do is set a standard for minimum surge rates they're willing to drive for. In other words, only drive during high demand times when your services are more appreciated. Rush-hour, after concerts, etc.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

One type of PT drivers are willing to do it even if it means below minimum wage. Office workers after a full day's of monotonous, boring work at the office in DT. Gets out at 5 p.m. Which is rush hour. Highways heading home are congested, swarmed with office farmers like himself driving home to outlying suburbs. So, instead of sitting in the car crawling 15 miles an hour on average, he figures, might as well crawl at that same speed in DT, driving two or three trips, playing pinball machine all over the city for an hour or so. Understand, driving for UberX at current rates making minimum wages for eight hours straight is depressing and hurts your back. But for these office farmers just off from eight hours of hard labor at the office farms, that one hour or hour and a half after work driving two short trips in DT can be a huge change and relief. After that hour, hour and a half, highway traffic has died down, and guess what? He has just earned, after expenses, the gas for driving home tonight as well as the gas for tomorrow's commute from home to DT, and then some (change). To this particular group of PT drivers, they don't see it like some other PT drivers and almost all FT drivers do (i.e., "I have to earn such and such target dollar amount PER HOUR! Or else I wouldn't drive at all!"). For these commuting office farmers PT drivers, they are chilling, waiting out highway traffic, and any gas monies earned is appreciated. An hour, hour and a half, they don't care. Just chilling.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Uber expects X drivers to do that though, given the bare minimum fare rates for driving X.


Uber doesn't expect or care, one way or another. Its goal is to have as many cars on the road at all levels as possible.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber doesn't expect or care, one way or another. Its goal is to have as many cars on the road at all levels as possible.


True.

By "expecting," I meant and mean to say, Uber "predicts," or "best effort at guessing," that, with such super-low UberX fare rates, just about the only types of drivers who will still drive X are PT drivers fitting certain characteristics (of which several different UP contributors have put forth).

Travis is not a stupid guy (clearly, a simple and rational notion that will still elicit a lot of heated words on UP requiring tons of AWS storage space). He knows, at the current super-low UberX fares, not many FT drivers will want to drive X only.

(Disclosures: Neither my family nor I directly or indirectly own any shares in Amazon.)

(Edit: Added the disclosures part. Time-consuming, yes. But legally required of writers who mention company names. Especially when those companies are not the focus of the discussion boards.)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SteveNBham said:


> Playing by the same rules? You mean like the suckers working for taxi companies? Uber has not been misclassifying drivers.
> 
> If you want to be an employee go work for a cab company. You can have your set hours. An IC has the freedom to work when YOU want to drive and earn.
> 
> ...


Do you have a big problem comprehending ? I don't think you understood anything I said.

I live in a market where I can still make money but the more they cut, the harder that becomes. Yes, if you work smart in most markets you can still make good money, unfortunately that's not the case in places where they are working for peanuts.

I see people all the time buying new cars to work for uber, especially Prius', then they put 40k on them each year and depreciate the crap out of them. That 350/month car payment is going for nothing, especially when gas prices are this low and fuel economy isn't as much of an issue.

Not even sure I should be responding to you since I think you're the only person that read my post and didn't "get it".

ps. cab drivers are independent contractors, not employees. Everything about their job is set in stone, it's regulated like no end so they don't have to worry about their rates going down to the cellar.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I don't think you're an idiot, but you are using an image as an avatar that if you drag and drop it on the google image bar it pretty much reveals your entire online life, and that's not particularly bright.
> 
> A lot of drivers are now stuck in a car lease through Uber and no way to pay it. Rooting for Uber just makes you a target for their anger. At least don't make it so easy for them.
> 
> Organization is the key, but the wound is fresh and people need to rant. Try and bottle that up and the anger will just refocus on to you. Basic crowd psychology.


I'm not really worried about all that.

You're right about the car lease situation. It definitely sucks for them... But Uber money at one point was almost too good to be true. Now, I wasn't a driver at that time but I would hear people talk about how much they made. I was shocked. We all know if something appears to be THAT good then... What goes up, must come down. The people stuck in a lease should have had a backup plan of some type. Regardless, I hate to see people trying to make an honest living and get screwed.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Who is Fefe to tell another person to stop complaining...like she has never complained about something before like she's above human. No need to come out of your way to tell another person to stop complaining, if you have nothing nice to say to a person that is complaining about how Uber doing thier business say NOTHING to that person....humans complain. Their are some people on here that use uber as their main source of income, it may not be worth it now or before the rate cuts but atleast those people are putting in an effort to survive and take care of their familes and themselves etc. Be more empathetic.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Who is Fefe to tell another person to stop complaining...like she has never complained about something before like she's above human. No need to come out of your way to tell another person to stop complaining, if you have nothing nice to say to a person that is complaining about how Uber doing thier business say NOTHING to that person....humans complain. Their are some people on here that use uber as their main source of income, it may not be worth it now or beofore the rate cuts but atleast those people are putting in an effort to survive and take care of their familes and themselves etc. Be more empathetic.


I'm pretty sure every person has complained in their life. Every post that I read on that particular day was nothing but complaining all over the place. If anyone had anything positive to say or even neutral, they were attacked. Makes no sense. I am well aware that people were driving in order to support themselves and/or their families. Life throws curve balls... It's unfortunate but we all have to keep it moving.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Fefe said:


> I'm not really worried about all that.
> 
> You're right about the car lease situation. It definitely sucks for them... But Uber money at one point was almost too good to be true. Now, I wasn't a driver at that time but I would hear people talk about how much they made. I was shocked. We all know if something appears to be THAT good then... What goes up, must come down. The people stuck in a lease should have had a backup plan of some type. Regardless, I hate to see people trying to make an honest living and get screwed.


Exactly. A year ago, I learned that drivers could make net income of more than a thousand dollars after expenses week in and week out for FT driving. That is $50K a year. In my city, that is the salary for a college grad with 5-10 years of work experience stuck in a cubicle all day long. And TNC driving requirements are very easy to meet (easily half of the population have the car and driving records to do it, with or without any education). What gives? Early market entrants. They tend to be people who try new things. They enter the market before others do. Can the earnings stay? Even if Uber completely stops their driver recruitment ad campaigns, if drivers are pulling in net income after expenses of $50K, in many cities stuck between the two Coasts, drivers will tell their siblings or in-laws who just got laid off to drive for Uber. "But don't tell anybody else, okay? If people ask, just say we barely make minimum wage!"

Now some of them are blaming Uber for their minimum wage like earnings, even accusing Uber of cheating them or misleading them.

The thing is, from the getgo, if you are earning any amount that is anywhere higher than minimum wage for a job that almost every Tom Dick and Harry can easily get their hands on, you should immediately tell yourself, there is no way this thing can last long!

In fact, the only reason the good old days even lasted a year, or longer in some cities, is probably the mental block the population has about being a "driver".

If another higher-reputation job, such as working at fast-food restaurants, pays double to triple minimum wage, you can bet your money, that these market "anomalies" will be quickly "arbitraged" away by the end of the next Monday's walk-in interviews at the local fast food joint!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Who is Fefe to tell another person to stop complaining...like she has never complained about something before like she's above human. No need to come out of your way to tell another person to stop complaining, if you have nothing nice to say to a person that is complaining about how Uber doing thier business say NOTHING to that person....humans complain. Their are some people on here that use uber as their main source of income, it may not be worth it now or before the rate cuts but atleast those people are putting in an effort to survive and take care of their familes and themselves etc. Be more empathetic.


If only every driver can be like Marlan. He works hard and knows what he is doing. He knows where the money is, and he hustles there to get the dough.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Exactly. A year ago, I learned that drivers could make net income of more than a thousand dollars after expenses week in and week out for FT driving. That is $50K a year. Which is the salary for a college grad with 5-10 years of work experience stuck in a cubicle all day long. And TNC driving requirements are very easy to meet (easily half of the population have the car and driving records to do it, with or without any education). What gives? Early market entrants. They tend to be people who try new things. They enter the market before others do. Can the earnings stay? Even if Uber completely stops their driver recruitment ad campaigns, if drivers are pulling in net income after expenses of $50K, in many cities stuck between the two Coasts, drivers will tell their siblings or in-laws who just got laid off to drive for Uber. "But don't tell anybody else, okay? If people ask, just say we barely make minimum wage!"
> 
> Now some of them are blaming Uber for their minimum wage like earnings, even accusing Uber of cheating them or misleading them.
> 
> ...


This post is like a breath of fresh air in a forum that is claustrophobic with 'f- uber' posts.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> This post is like a breath of fresh air in a forum that is claustrophobic with 'f- uber' posts.


Do you like my post, or were you being sarcastic? I think it is the former, right? Your wording sounds like the former, but since I didn't see you click "Like" on my post, so I wasn't too sure.


----------



## Fefe (Oct 19, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Exactly. A year ago, I learned that drivers could make net income of more than a thousand dollars after expenses week in and week out for FT driving. That is $50K a year. Which is the salary for a college grad with 5-10 years of work experience stuck in a cubicle all day long. And TNC driving requirements are very easy to meet (easily half of the population have the car and driving records to do it, with or without any education). What gives? Early market entrants. They tend to be people who try new things. They enter the market before others do. Can the earnings stay? Even if Uber completely stops their driver recruitment ad campaigns, if drivers are pulling in net income after expenses of $50K, in many cities stuck between the two Coasts, drivers will tell their siblings or in-laws who just got laid off to drive for Uber. "But don't tell anybody else, okay? If people ask, just say we barely make minimum wage!"
> 
> Now some of them are blaming Uber for their minimum wage like earnings, even accusing Uber of cheating them or misleading them.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------

